# GPU-Z is great , but ..



## NirXY (Feb 20, 2009)

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD
stop changing the executible file name with every version.
can't the file just be named GPU-Z.exe ?
i'm tired of updating the short-cuts with every version release , no1 does that anymore.

putting that aside , thanks for a good piece of software.


----------



## jedirock (Feb 20, 2009)

NirXY said:


> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD
> stop changing the executible file name with every version.
> can't the file just be named GPU-Z.exe ?
> i'm tired of updating the short-cuts with every version release , no1 does that anymore.
> ...



Uh... Have you ever thought of changing the executable name yourself when a new version comes out? And where did you shortcut it from? GPU-Z is a standalone executable, not an installed program.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 20, 2009)

download the file, select it, press f2, remove the version number


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm glad the version number exists otherwise I would get confused as to which one I was opening.
Like has been said, just rename the file and stick it in the location of the one you've linked to.


----------



## nafets (Feb 20, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> download the file, select it, press f2, remove the version number



Wiz, this is just too difficult and time consuming to do, with new versions of Gpu-Z being released every hour...   /sarcasm


----------

